# beer smith set up "Dead Space"



## RobjF (20/7/13)

Hey guys
Quick question, just changing over my set ups on beer smith from a esky mashtun to my new keg convertion. My new set up has a 15" folding screen in the bottom but the pick up tube goes almost all the way to the bottom of the keg. Should I be measuring the volume under the screen to work out my 'dead space' or is it just what liquid will be left in the bottom after being fully drained.
Thanks Rob


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/7/13)

Only the liquid left in the bottom after you drain


----------



## RobjF (20/7/13)

Thanks Andrew.


----------

